# Nagant M1985 7 shooter



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Well boys, while mucking around in the local toy store, I came across this:

http://www.sff.net/people/sanders/nagant.html

First I though it shot the 7.62 X25 round that Sportsman Guide sells, for cheap, but on futher review found out that it shoots a 7.62 X38m, "Gas seal" round.
Real odd ball.
Found some a Midway Shooter Supply.
Also it's supposed to shoot the S & W .32 Long and S & W .32 mag. (in text of the Nagant site.

Anyway, it looked so lonely, it just had to follow me home.
Now to line up some dies, bullets, brass etc, etc.....................
And no I didn't need it...........but the history was intresting.
Anyone have one?


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

but then again if I'da really wanted something like that I'da picked up the Makarov 9mms. 

Right now, today, wish I had the EAA WITNESS that Tanfoglio of Italy had built in .45 ACP, with an included .22LR Kit. Shoot your main gun all day long,and then re-install the .45 ACP when its time for heavy social work, a day in the woods or with some shot capsules for a bit of snake work.

I think if I had to have one handgun, it'd be that, or a mid-frame .357 with a heavy barrell.

DG



hunter63 said:


> Well boys, while mucking around in the local toy store, I came across this:
> 
> http://www.sff.net/people/sanders/nagant.html
> 
> ...


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Never heard of one, but looks like an interesting piece of history. Hit us with a range report.

That's a really well-written article ya' linked to.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I hear ya, Dg, we are past the "only one hand gun stage" and way past the "need" stage, this is in the "want", and "cool" stage.
Also gives me something to "figure out".
I guess I've spent $129 bucks on dumber stuff.........

Cool history, as are most old military firearms stories.
I guess it still amazes me that politics has as much to do with history, as designs and practicality, then maybe not as it still seems you can't get away from it.
I have several of the Nagant rifles, kinda partial to the carbines, still looking for a good deal on a M39.
Anyway, Midway has the ammo, so I ordered up both the Fiocchi and the Hot Shot, too bad it will get here after the 4th, our traditional go to the range and play day.

Will post the results on the fractory stuff, as well as the S&W .32 long, and the H&K .32 mag.

Last time out was with the S&W 626 8-1/2" barrel .357 SS target model, very boring gun to shoot, as it really puts them in the black.

Friend has a new/old .50 cal Hawken, hasn't shot BP before, so I would guess we will be playing with that on the 4th as well as what ever I deside to bring along.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

Now I tend to shuffle my collection. Favored are the short, portable, multi-purpose, multiple user weapons. Probably my "one of each kind" battery would be [ since I am short armed, lotsa youth models are included] :

ShotGUN - REM 870 Youth JR [ even shorter] in 20 Ga [3" ], with or without an extra barrel with rifle sights.
HandGUN : the two I mentioned, the EAA Witness, from Tanfoglio, .45ACP/.22LR or the Mid-frame .357 heavy bbl.
RIFLE: REMINGTON Model 7 Youth in 7mm/.08. Short synthetic stock, 
stock iron sights, weaver scope mount if necessary.
RIMFIRE; Either Box magazine fed Marlin .22 
or SAVAGE over / under .22/20ga.

If you had the Tanfoglio .45ACP/.22LR, and the Savage .22LR/20 Ga O/U

then you'd have two shared ammo categories, .22LR and 20 GA.

All the calibers are pretty common, and I dont see that there'd every be any re-supply problem relative to calibers, rather than over-all supply. There is also nothing in that battery that my lady or any kids could not handle.
Four guns in that battery, and btwn the 7mm and the 20 Ga, there is nothing you could not stop or reach. My experience is that if a couple 3" Brennake 20 Ga slugs dont stop it, whether it walks, crawls or hangs by its tail from a tree, well nothing else will either.

Again, you could always go out with 2 20 Gauges shotguns or a pair of .22's, and a pair of handguns if you decided to get both. I think thats about as many guns as I want, given that I started giving mine away to my kids once I had too many to shoot and develop handloads for in a cycle of say a year or two.

Now I rather shoot the ones I have as much as I can.

Have fun.

DG



QUOTE=hunter63;3893018]I hear ya, Dg, we are past the "only one hand gun stage" and way past the "need" stage, this is in the "want", and "cool" stage.
Also gives me something to "figure out".
I guess I've spent $129 bucks on dumber stuff.........

Cool history, as are most old military firearms stories.
I guess it still amazes me that politics has as much to do with history, as designs and practicality, then maybe not as it still seems you can't get away from it.
I have several of the Nagant rifles, kinda partial to the carbines, still looking for a good deal on a M39.
Anyway, Midway has the ammo, so I ordered up both the Fiocchi and the Hot Shot, too bad it will get here after the 4th, our traditional go to the range and play day.

Will post the results on the fractory stuff, as well as the S&W .32 long, and the H&K .32 mag.

Last time out was with the S&W 626 8-1/2" barrel .357 SS target model, very boring gun to shoot, as it really puts them in the black.

Friend has a new/old .50 cal Hawken, hasn't shot BP before, so I would guess we will be playing with that on the 4th as well as what ever I deside to bring along.[/QUOTE]


----------

